# laptops



## guppyart

so I am looking at getting a laptop for when I go to japan for 12days and then further use while in university also.

anyone have any recommendations,, I am mainly looking for long battery life and mobility/light.

currently been looking at these 2 alot being subcompacts there wicked light.
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=31409&vpn=U100-035LA&manufacture=MSI/MicroStar
http://h20386.www2.hp.com/CanadaStore/SubCategories.aspx?pid=C17530

that or dells inspiron 1525 :S.

any knowledge/experience on this would be apppreciated


----------



## trashion

I love my macbook. Now a year old, hasn't failed me yet


----------



## lohachata

mac airbook..i thinkjust don't cut yourself on it...


----------



## ivwarrior

Well, my first recommendation is to avoid Compaq/HP. Absolute worst POS laptop I've had. My wife and I each bought one (before we started having problems with the first one) and they were both junk. Several other people I've talked to have had the same issues.

Now, we currently both have Toshiba laptops, and neither of us has had a problem with either. They're both probably 2 years old, and mine saw months, and many thousands of miles, of time in my van serving navigation/map duties. Wasn't on a proper stand, either, just sitting on a center console, so vibration, bumps in the road, etc were commom, as PA doesn't exactly have the smoothest roads in the country.


----------



## akangelfood

I have a 15" MacBook Pro and it is amazing. Running basic programs I can get about 4 hours on one basic battery charge. I've had it since January and I have nothing but great things to say about it. It's super portable for a screen of this size, the battery life is amazing, and I love the display (I chose matte). It also has great gaming capability, if that means anything to you, however, it does get warm when you put it to the test with high-graphic games.


Buying a laptop can be a hard decision! Best of luck!


----------



## Ricker

I would get one that is at least 15.4" screen less strain on eyes. Also what is budget do you play games?


----------



## Chaos553

ivwarrior said:


> Well, my first recommendation is to avoid Compaq/HP. Absolute worst POS laptop I've had. My wife and I each bought one (before we started having problems with the first one) and they were both junk. Several other people I've talked to have had the same issues.


Really? Because I have a 17 inch HP which I've had since black friday and hasn't caused me problems yet. It weighs next to nothing, comes with vista (which IMO is better on laptops than desktops) and it was a pretty affordable price. The only bad thing that I've heard so far about HPs is that the hinges can break off easily, but I don't rip my screen open, so I'll never have that problem. My sister also has had the same laptop for over 3 years and hasn't had a problem with it either. Maybe it was a different model you had?

MacBooks are really good laptops if you are into video design or any kind of graphic design, but I think they just cost too much if you aren't using it for that kind of ability. I LOVE the look of them however, and really wanted to get one, but didn't have that kind of money, so yeah =(.

It's also about personal preference too. Don't just get one because someone said so, make up your own mind and find one you just fall in love with. It's almost like choosing a girlfriend ;D.


----------



## ivwarrior

We had continual problems with the power jack on both of ours. Plus the HD died, TWICE, on mine, video went out, had to have that replaced, and some other stuff that escapes my memory right now. Several others have told me about having the power jack issues, too.


----------



## guppyart

I actually found the small screen not a problem on the eyes,, you have to remeber you can just bump the font size up and the res isn't so bad on the 2 I have been looking at.

price would be about 800-900$ so the macs are out of the question already drooled over a few.

and gaming meh if it can yay if not who cares for me.


----------



## Guest

I thought you were a huge PC gamer, Nate? Or do you just use a desktop for that?


----------



## sneasle

My $.02

HP has made a lot of changes over the last 2 years. Their products are no longer the crappyness that they were.

I am a very very picky person when it comes to computers. I usually build all of my own systems and those of my immediate family and friends. I research every part/chipset in depth before I buy it. I don't have money to throw around so I make sure I get the best that *my* money can buy.


That being said, when I bought myself a laptop this past December, I bought a dv6000 series custom ordered from HP's site. I chose this unit because the 15.4" screen is a good compromise between weight and viewable area (I use two 19" widescreens at home, I am used to lots of space), the design and construction was appealing, and the parts and options available allowed me to build a system that would have enough umph to last me until I can afford to buy a new one.

When I specced it out I used the mindset that if it isn't a part that I can upgrade myself ( as in, I can install a bigger HDD, add more ram, but I can't swap proc's or swap vid cards), I picked a higher performance option.

For instance, in cpu choice, I could step up from whatever the base was to a 2.2ghz c2dm for $150, but to step up to a 2.4ghz c2dm would have added $250, an extra 200mhz was not worth $100 (and never will be. And yes, that was the only difference between the two chips).

The macbook air is a nice piece of hardware, but I would take the IBM/lenovo equivalent over the air.

It all depends on what you what. If you want small, go small. If you go below 14", I would not go with the HP because, while I love their current style/design, it doesn't scale down well. If you're fine with a 14-15" , I would highly recommend the HP. Plus, both HP and lenovo have 30% off coupons from time to time, which makes for an awesome deal.


----------



## akangelfood

I've also heard decent things about the Dell Vostro. It's basically an Inspiron, only not as expensive and not in different colors. They're listed under the small business section of Dell's website. Definitely within your price range. Most people overlook them because they are marketed towards small businesses. http://www.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/vostronb?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd

The Vostro was one of my top runners when I was looking at spending under $1000 for a laptop, but I decided to spend more than I had planned.


----------



## COM

I would never ever buy a PC. Mac has me hooked. I am forced to use a Lenovo Thinkpad X61 at work. It's the most useless, slow piece of junk ever made and they cost over $2k.

A Mac laptop is worth the investment, even if you need to buy one used or refurbished.

I used to be certified as a field technician for HP. When it comes to pritners, they are pros and will simply replace any failed equipment promptly. When it comes to PCs, they skunk it up and want the technician to find a way to fault the consumer for failure, then, when forced, send refurbished replacement parts. That's pretty shady in my opinion. I was also certified with Apple and they were much better about repair issues. In my four years certified with Apple, I only had two or three people who ever had a hardware problem, also, and I seem to think they were issues with CRT monitors.


----------



## emc7

My sister is a fan of compacts. The screens are fine and they are much lighter. However, they run hot and have more "issues" than the big boys. Her 12" Averatec is running only because she cannibalized her boyfriend's identical one. Now she has a Fujitsu tablet and loves it, but it burns her knees if she computes bare-legged. Her boyfriend got a Mac and loves it even though he had all sorts of software issues (once the automaitc update crashed the OS) and a bad battery. Apple did fix all his issues, but he was at the store in the mall like 4 times in 6 months. He has it dual booting Window and the mac OS>


----------



## guppyart

somewhat katie,, I game but not nearly as much as I used to.
kind of getting my priorities straight so gaming isn't nearly as high on the list..
so of course a compact that won't run new games is a very good way to resist the temptation.

sadly macs are just to expensive for my taste even though I love them so much.

checked out that vostro there 13" is pretty nice.
I am waiting on a supplier to get back to me concerning the MSI winds 6 cell battery.

and I tested the MSI and Hp mini-note 2133, the HP has a very very nice keyboard and feel overall, so did the MSI wind.
just waiting on a local shop to get in all its back to school sub compacts this week before I make any final decisions


----------



## emc7

I love her Averatec, it was cheap, small, light and powerful, but it didn't make it 2 years and the store stopped selling them because they had too many problems (most didn't make it out of warranty (1 yr). Get the best warranty you can. Most laptop warranties are something like 1) spent 2 weeks in phone limbo to get a RO number, 2) mail the laptop to CA and wait, 3) wait and wait and if you are very lucky they will send you a refurbished one in a few months or years. Expensive after-market store warranties aren't necessarily better. Best-buy's interpretations of its own "full-replacement" guarantee on a PDA was to give you credit for the pro-rated (small %) value of the device toward the purchase of new (more expensive) device because they had decided not to carry that brand anymore.


----------



## Osiris

How about them Dell XPS labtops? Ya know like ones Carter used in SG-1 

I drool over them, i rather look at them then a woman LOL!

We could go get a ps3, could keep up gaming and give you a pc at same time with adding the Linux OS onto it, and then installing emulators to do older systems.

Ive had 2 Sony Vaio's over past several years, both kept frying out on me to point where Best Buy issued me back my credit after two years and i purchased a HP pavalion. Best labtop ever had, has gone through alot and still runs like a champ.


----------



## euRasian32

If you go PC, I prefer IBM ThinkPads (_Lenovo_). Pricey, but a solid laptop. I'm on my 2nd, my newest one was bought in Dec 2006. My first one (with Windows 95) was bougth in '99 and I still have it!!! I still play Starcraft on it.

Whatever you get, STAY AWAY FROM VISTA.

My second choice would be a Mac.

-Cheers


----------



## akangelfood

I agree, Vaio is crap.

A girlfriend of mine has the ThinkPad mentioned above, and she loves it.


----------



## sneasle

The dell you are referring to from SG-1 is the XPS line, not that great IMO.

The dell m1330 is a nice machine with LED back lighting, but has some issues with the drive I think.

Every piece of hardware has it's problems. The best thing I can recommend is to try and get your hands on as many of them as possible and try them out.


----------



## Guest

Vista really isn't that bad if you're running enough memory for it. Besides, most PCs you buy these days will have some form of Vista preinstalled.


----------



## emc7

Last year, when my sister was shopping, all the cheap laptops came preinstalled with vista even though they didn't meet the minimum processor and memory specs. People who got them went crazy because they just crawled. My sis made sure to get an XP machine. For a school-work computer Vista is really too-much. Why can't we write a OS that fits on a disc anymore? It got her was looking at the Eee. There is a real market niche for a cheaper, lighter, less powerful machine, but they keep adding bells and whistles and holding the price steady.


----------



## jones57742

guppyart said:


> any knowledge/experience on this would be apppreciated


ga: I have not lost it. Walmart is the place and Toshiba is brand.

Note the numeric keypad.

TR


----------



## COM

I didn't know that Wal-Mart sold computers. Interesting.

Vista stinks.


----------



## guppyart

walmarts here only have barebones acers.

oh and yes vista stinks,, to much mem/proc sucking for my taste.
I will stick with dual boot xp/linux .

I am very interested in this laptop :O its small compact and cheap.
I am trying to find out if I can get ahold of a 6cell 120gig xp version or not,, if needed I will just get the 3cell 120gig with linux and wait for a 2nd battery.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/08/04/acer-aspire-one/1


----------



## ivwarrior

emc7 said:


> Why can't we write a OS that fits on a disc anymore?


We can. Linux. Not nearly as bloated as MS products.


----------



## emc7

It looks nice and you gotta love the lightness. Hope your classrooms have power outlets. Also hope the power supply is on the light side, since you will wind up carrying it around. Having a second battery to charge and swap out also solves the charge issue at the cost of having another battery to carry. My sister went through this with her lightweight. Even with a power supply and extra battery, is was less to carry than a standard 15.4".


----------



## guppyart

the 6 cell battery is about 6-7 hour battery life,, 120$ :S I will likey end up just getting the 6 cell once I get the 3cell with the laptop and such,, + the power supply is about the size of the asus so rather small and light


----------



## guppyart

well I can get the acer aspire in a 8gig solid state drive, linux version with blue chassis for 350$.
limited storage space sadly.
or a guy can order me a 120gig magnetic, xp, white chassis for 500$ :O and I think 1 gig ram in the xp vs 512mb in linux oh the choices


----------



## Knight~Ryder

*4 years ago I was looking for a laptop. I really didn't care as to which one I got, i just wanted a very reliable one. I went shopping around and looked at all types of laptops.

I finally decided to go with the 
Dell Inspiron 6000
1.60GHz
798 MHz
1.0 Gb ram
15.4 inch screen

Anyhow I paid about $4,000 for it as I paid monthly. (never will I do that again)

I still have it and it works perfect. I have NEVER had a problem with anything on it. Never been slow, still looks great. I like the keyboard and touchpad, whereas other brands I did not like. Felt too crappy and pads felt all out of wack. Can't say as I want anything else.*


----------



## Guest

$4,000 for that hardware! :shock:

That'd be worth well under a thousand now, I'd think. I guess four years ago was kind of a while though.


----------



## guppyart

more in the 500ish range


----------



## Ricker

I like some gateways they are cheap for what they offer. 260GB hard drive 3GB DDR2 a nice graphic card for medium games like CS. Vista nice CPU for the price if you want I can show link. Also they make lap stands which have fans to help cool laptop. Cause most of the time it over heats being on user laps.


----------



## guppyart

if a laptop overheats or is uncomfortable to use its a design flaw and poor build.

so these 2 are my choices now .
stupid asus releasing a proper sized laptop just as I make my mind up :O.

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=31319&vpn=EEEPC1000H-BK009X&manufacture=ASUS

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=31469&vpn=LU.S040B.109&manufacture=Acer

asus has a 2 year warranty with 1 year being a accidents/drops warranty and then just normal service..
+ has the wireless n card and bluetooth oh and the 6 cell battery already..10" screen, 95% keyboard US only

vs acer which is cheaper but only single year warranty, wireless b/g card, no bluetooth and 3 cell,8.9" screen, 92% international keyboard..
rest is exactly the same.


----------



## akangelfood

guppyart said:


> asus has a 2 year warranty with 1 year being a accidents/drops warranty and then just normal service.



That's the only thing I don't like about my MacBook Pro. They do not cover accidental damage. When I was talking to the sales rep and asking about the coverage, her reply was, "Well, I wouldn't recommend dropping ANY laptop."

 Ya think?


----------



## guppyart

hehe finally got the nnew laptop right now posting from a network I found while waiting for an apointment  this thing is so much fun and soooo light


----------



## Knight~Ryder

Scuba Kid said:


> $4,000 for that hardware! :shock:
> 
> That'd be worth well under a thousand now, I'd think. I guess four years ago was kind of a while though.


Ya, I can't remember what else I got with it, but honestly I am still very happy with it. It works better then most computers that are out now and faster!

I always laugh when I see a friend who asked me what computer to go with and I said to get what I got and they end up getting a compaq and complain because they have a new problem everyday, haha.


----------

